# flowerhorn pics



## bert133 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello everyone. First time posting in here. Just thought i would share a few of my fish. These are pics of my red dragon and female big head. I hope they show up. If not sorry, i will try again.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

very nice man. starting to look really good. what are you feeding.


----------



## bert133 (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks alot... as of right now just live feeders and spectrum pellets. the red dragon is coming along nice. still working with the big head a bit. kinda skitish, but she is coming out of it a bit now.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow, looking very good. Now you reminded me that I still want a flowerhorn  lol.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Beautiful, How big/old are they? Really got a great face and some nice patterns. Keep it up!


----------



## bert133 (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks, the red dragon is 7 inches and the female big head is 4 inches.


----------

